# 08 Accord Coupe



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have been a lurker for awhile, with a few purchases from members here and there. I just thought I would share my install, although it's not a DIY. Hope you enjoy...

First the car









RF 360.2









Custom mounted 360.2 and subwoofer knobs









Focal K2P's w/ 2 layers of Damp Pro


















Just to show the sheer massiveness (is that a word??) of the K2P









Custom Trunk


















Amps are RF T20001BD and T8004. I also have a T3002 running the rear fill, which will soon be a 165 KBE kit...

If you have any questions I will do my best to answer. Thanks for looking!


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

not the best spot for passives because of water, nice car though shouldve got a manual though


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice car man, I wanna get one just like it. 4 cylinder EX right?

Are you running the factory head unit as your source? If so, you might wanna disconnect the Auto Noise Cancellation (ANC) microphones on the roof in the front and the back so that it doesn't screw with your mid bass and sub bass frequencies.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Also, from the pic of the engine bay (sorry did a little photobucket snooping :blush:), it doesn't look like you upgraded the factory ground. With the power you are running that is definitely a requirement. Run a 0 gauge from the terminal to a solid part of the frame at least.


----------



## dalucifer (Oct 8, 2007)

be careful with those rf 360's. The blue tooth module in them likes to go out, and cost about 150.00 to fix..


----------



## HAL 9000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice install. I've had my 3Sixty.2 for three years without any issues.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks good. Why did you or the install shop do the x-overs in the doors. Water is not an issue, but they are somewhat fragile and should not be slammed. Also is the 360 screwed in thru the floormat? 

Not my style with the woofers facing the rear, but it looks good, what is the inside material, Suede?

Jason


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just an opinion, but those knobs may look better mounted on a plate in a line.


----------



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks guys!

gsr22 - I know it's not the ideal spot for them but it will work...for now. I had a manual in my last car and I guess with all the stop and go driving I do I just got lazy! 

t3sn4f2 - Yup your right. I am using the factory head unit (for now) and I did have to unplug both ANC plugs, but I am still getting some high pitched noise. I am having the installer look at it later this week to see if unplugging the ANC plugs from behind the HU will fix it. Also I had some 1/0 ga ground from my last install for that but I believe they used it for the battery in the trunk. I am definately planning on doing the Big 3...although I am getting no dimming right now.

dalucifer - This is the second car the 360.2 has been in and only had connection issues once. Hopefully I won't have anymore! I know the RF repair rates are crazy. I had to have my T20001 fixed and that cost me $320! I guess it's better than a new amp but still!

piston - I'm not sure exactly why he decided to mount them there, course I didn't specify where I wanted them either. Hopefully I won't have issues later, if so I can always run them active. The 360 is screwed into the carpet. I discussed many different configs of sub/box placement, to include IB, and decided this would be my best bet. At the end of the day I just want to retain the ability to get loud if I decide. It is just regular old carpet.

brendan 67 - Thanks for the input but I like the way they are now...easier for me to make adjustments with having to look for the knob...I re-wrote that 3 times and it still sounds dirty.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

silverkord said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> gsr22 - I know it's not the ideal spot for them but it will work...for now. I had a manual in my last car and I guess with all the stop and go driving I do I just got lazy!
> 
> ...


Cool, let us know how that goes for future reference. I'm sure alot of people are going to be going with a setup like this and it would be a big problem if its can not be resolved. 

Thanks


----------



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

Will do! Just unplugging the front and rear plugs removed the low freq. problem, now it's just the low level high pitched noise issue that needs to be addressed. 

Eventually I will replace the OEM HU with the IVA-W505.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Take a look at the Scosche kit coming out for it when you are gonna replace the head unit. From the CAD pics posted it looks to be a lot nicer then the metra kit. No ugly lower pocket or trim ring (don't know how they are gonna accomplish that part). Hopefully it will look just like the pic.

http://www.scosche.com/press.room/?year=2008&newsID=385


----------



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

That's the one I was looking at. I believe that the non dual climate version is already available. If not it, it's no big deal because I need to recover from this install first.


----------



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

If you are really looking into an 08 check this forum out: http://www.driveaccord.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=51 I'm a member there as well and it has all kinds of good info.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 27, 2007)

hey man nice set up. i got an 07 CRV. Are those 165k2p's? thats what i'm throwin in my CRV and i think the door panels look very similar and wanted to see if you could post a picture of the door on with the speaker.


----------



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks!

yes they are K2Ps. How about this...


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 27, 2007)

where did you place the tweets? and do you have any pics with the door panel completely on and everything finished?

did you have to cut out the speaker hole on the door panel and just have the speaker stick out?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

silverkord said:


> If you are really looking into an 08 check this forum out: http://www.driveaccord.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=51 I'm a member there as well and it has all kinds of good info.


Great site, thanks. I found some pfd service manuals. 

Do happen to have any full door pics like the one on top but with no plastic or deadener on it?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 27, 2007)

hey man i think i do.. its of an 07 Crv but they are pretty damn similar..

nope i dont have any.. but this is a picture of the speaker hole which blows.. who would make it this shape!!!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> hey man i think i do.. its of an 07 Crv but they are pretty damn similar..
> 
> nope i dont have any.. but this is a picture of the speaker hole which blows.. who would make it this shape!!!


Thanks but I'm looking for the whole picture of the skin for the exact car. I'm trying to see what and how much can be cut away to make room for a sealed enclosure.


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

So your subs are mounted IB? Nice install btw! that thing must hammer bass wise


----------



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

cuddlethesheep: The tweets are in the stock locations, sail panels. 

Here are some pics, hope they help...










No cutting needed!










KnightwhosaysNI: They are not IB, I was stating that that was an option before I decided to go sealed.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm jealous... I want one these cars lol!! Hopefully soon =)... very clean install. Also do you think its possible to fit an 8 in one of the doors of these?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 27, 2007)

silverkord said:


> cuddlethesheep: The tweets are in the stock locations, sail panels.
> 
> Here are some pics, hope they help...
> 
> ...


i'm really surprised the door panel cleared the speaker with the spacers hopefully mine will as well.. and i like the location of the tweeters on the accord. On the CRV they are put up on the dash by the windshield so i just left those in there and put my tweets where yours are currently.


----------



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

My last accord had the stock tweets in the dash, aimed at the windshield and I had some pro60's installed there...that didn't last long. It was WAAAAY too bright! I ended up cutting holes in the top of the door near the handle.


----------



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

After taking my car back to the shop to diagnose some noise issues, the manager wasn't happy with the way the last build worked out. After another 2 days at the shop I finally got my car back!





































Hope you enjoy!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice. The trunk looks better with the vinyl.

Did you have any say in what materials would be used when the install was first performed?


----------



## silverkord (Apr 16, 2008)

I think it does too. 

I did but at the time I was trying to stay within a budget. I figured that if they were going to take the time to redo it I might as well take advantage and get it done right.


----------

